# What W/d - Sway Control Do You Use?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*What hitch setup is on your TV?*​
Equal-i-zer1528.85%Hensley59.62%Reese3261.54%


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not sure about fifth wheel options, so this is directed at conventional trailer owners...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I voted Reese WD HP.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HP Dual Cam here...

Upgraded from a Reese friction.

Steve


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Equal-i-zer upgraded from Husky Friction today







. Well recieved it today will install before next trip in a couple of weeks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Equal-i-zer, great hitch in my experience.

Mike


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

*Other*. Drawtite WD hitch with their own friction anti-sway control device.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

using reese, though considering change to equilizer once we start using the 'burb to tow this summer. I'm concerned that I may need a little better sway control, as I'm only using the WD hitch currently.

scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I use thr reece stright line wd with daul cam sway. seems to work great, installed by dealer.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm with Bill, Steve and nynethead

Reese HP Dual Cam


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Equal-i-zer and a can of spray silicon. Great hitch, Lube keeps it quiet.

Dreamtimers


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Upgraded from Husky WD w/single sway control to Equalizer







last year & am really glad. Easier hook up & better control.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Reese WD and friction Sway Control
But going to upgrade to the Dual Cams ASAP

Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

My Equal-i-zer came in this week. Will be installing next weekend (cross your fingers







)


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Reese dual cam here. 
No problems No complaints


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Equal-i-zer. Easy to install, easy to hitch up, and very stable.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Reese here, because that's what the dealer included and I had no clue at the time. No sway control.

Randy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*other*

e-z lift w/d with e-z friction sway control
not my first choice, this came with the outback

darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We use Reese Dual Cam, the best (by far) WD and sway control costing under $3,000.

Bill


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Others

Robin industries wd hitch ( round bar )
DrawTite round bars with integrated cam - 1000lbs
Reese dual cam sway control


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Currently using a Reese Trunnion WD hitch with the DCHP sway control, basically a Reese Straight-Line if you buy it in the same box. Hensley may be in the future, but not because I'm disatisfied with the Reese. I truely believe it is a great hitch for the money, as is the Equalizer based on the reviews of folks you use them.

Asking someone what thier favorite hitch is, is like asking who makes the best pickup....Doug what are you thinking.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

None of the above. I have Husky. Came with the TT.

Thor


----------

